# Pensacola Beach Reds



## Heaver (Dec 30, 2015)

Hit Pensacola beach from 830-1230am, wind laid down, air temp was 35, caught 3 reds 33-40" missed two hook ups and 1 bite off. All caught on fresh cut mullet.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Good job, I don't think I could take 35 degrees anymore. I've done got to old for them nights on the beach.

I know it's fun when you catch some nice ones like that though.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

nice catch Heaver! Heck with the weather ,they won't be there when it warms up.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to get out there and get'em !


----------



## frank54321 (Jan 22, 2015)

I could not read the type of bait because of all the ads
What was it?

Thanksr


----------



## Heaver (Dec 30, 2015)

Caught all the reds on fresh cut mullet belly. Tried shrimp but got nothing!


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

So WTF else is going on?


----------

